# Open At My Place



## Region3 (Sep 23, 2015)

Not really touting for business because that'll make it harder to win anything  but in case anyone fancies it, there's an open at Beedles Lake on Sunday 18th October.

It's better ball, Â£18 each and includes bacon roll & coffee on arrival.

No online entry unfortunately but the entry form can be downloaded from our website and posted, or you can ping me the money and details and I'll enter you myself. <--- I don't mean that how it sounds  

LincolnQuaker is coming so far, but it would be good to get another fourball in it and see some more faces


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2015)

Is this the same one Glynn and I excelled at last year?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2015)

He mentioned it. Ill ask him when we play this weekend. Although I may not be alliowed to play seeing as I don't have an active handicap!:angry:


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm free ( but not in a mr humpries stylie )
one of the rare weekends i'm NOT at work
drop me a pm gary if you have room 

atb jay


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			I'm free ( but not in a mr humpries stylie )
one of the rare weekends i'm NOT at work
drop me a pm gary if you have room 

atb jay
		
Click to expand...

There's definitely room, it's just if anyone else jumps in to partner you or you could bring a mate?


----------



## GG26 (Sep 24, 2015)

Played the par 3 course last weekend with the family and never played the main course.  If anyone needs a partner I should be free to enter.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2015)

GG26 said:



			Played the par 3 course last weekend with the family and never played the main course.  If anyone needs a partner I should be free to enter.
		
Click to expand...

What did you think to it? Not the easiest of little courses, especially for any occasional golfers.

Maybe Ruff-Driver will pair up with you?


----------



## GG26 (Sep 24, 2015)

It's a challenging par 3 with some of the greens hard to hit, small and upturned saucers, and its easy to lose a ball or two by being just a little off line.  I was just to the right of the green on, I think, the fourth and had to play up an eight foot bank to a narrow green - a very tough shot which I failed to pull off.

Its ideal for the kids as after a number of lessons its just the right length to give them an experience of playing on a course as they're not yet ready for our home track.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyone else interested?

You won't be last


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 28, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Anyone else interested?

You won't be last 

Click to expand...

Oi,

No need that's harsh on Cameron and myself ,  I am in the peak of my season and as for Cameron, he was only 120 yards right off the 13th and 14th fairway yesterday.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oi,

No need that's harsh on Cameron and myself ,  I am in the peak of my season and as for Cameron, he was only 120 yards right off the 13th and 14th fairway yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

But I bet the ball flight was impressive


----------



## Captainron (Oct 3, 2015)

Region3 said:



			But I bet the ball flight was impressive 

Click to expand...

Not as impressive as my flight to the conveniences


----------



## Captainron (Oct 16, 2015)

I've been asked by my partner to bring my "A" game. 

What the hell is that?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2015)

Captainron said:



			I've been asked by my partner to bring my "A" game. 

What the hell is that?
		
Click to expand...

Ask your partner. Although it might depend on how good his memory is


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 16, 2015)

Captainron said:



			I've been asked by my partner to bring my "A" game. 

What the hell is that?
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			Ask your partner. Although it might depend on how good his memory is 

Click to expand...

Don't worry, new swing in action for this weekend, hands a lot further forward, I should be good for at least 7-10 points 

At least with steady Cam we should be on for a cracking score, after the way he played the Hotchkin the other week there is nothing to worry about :whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			hands a lot further forward
		
Click to expand...

How much lower do you want to hit the ball!!! 

Seriously, I hope you both tear it up and put me and Andy in our places :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 16, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Seriously, I hope you both tear it up and put me and Andy in our places :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cookelad (Oct 16, 2015)

Captainron said:



			I've been asked by my partner to bring my "A" game. 

What the hell is that?
		
Click to expand...

It's one of those boards you see outside pubs/restaurants advertising whats on 'Special'


----------



## Captainron (Oct 16, 2015)

Region3 said:



			How much lower do you want to hit the ball!!! 

Seriously, I hope you both tear it up and put me and Andy in our places :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Only thing we will tear up is the scorecard after 11 holes when we have blobbed 8 holes.

my game is in worse shape than FIFA


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2015)

Great day at Beedles lake yesterday, Lovely set up there and well worth a trip.

For Â£15 inc bacon roll and coffee and a round of golf on a weekend its a steal.

Now for the main part, the event was won with 46 points!!!!!!!!! yes 46 points of 3/4 handicap by a right Cat 1 bandit and his mate the Cat 2 bandit, Region 3 and Andy 26 front 9 and a steady don't want to win by too many 20 back 9 .:whoo:


----------



## Captainron (Oct 19, 2015)

Great little day out with the lads. Weell worth the trip.

8 putts on one green in 2 years by yours truly.

The 4 iron made up for it though


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2015)

Captainron said:



			The 4 iron made up for it though
		
Click to expand...

No it didn't!


----------



## Captainron (Oct 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No it didn't!
		
Click to expand...

It did in my mind. Pity my partner was almost as bad as me


----------



## rosecott (Oct 19, 2015)

Captainron said:



			Great little day out with the lads. Weell worth the trip.

8 putts on one green in 2 years by yours truly.

The 4 iron made up for it though
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			No it didn't!
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			It did in my mind. Pity my partner was almost as bad as me
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, if you two had got on better and been more of a team, you wouldn't have finished 7 points behind Gary and partner.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 19, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Maybe, if you two had got on better and been more of a team, you wouldn't have finished 7 points behind Gary and partner.
		
Click to expand...

They were a great team. Like Laurel & Hardy!

It was a little scary at times watching Glyn diffuse the big guy's rage by taking the proverbial out of him 

I can't believe we only beat them by 7 points.


----------

